# What exactly is Project/Program Administrator 511112?



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Dear all good people, firstly, thanks so much to those who frequently answer questions. I'd promised myself that when I have more knowledge about the processes, that I'd contribute too.

I am a web editor, and was about to apply as 212412 Newspaper or other Periodical Editor for ACT sponsorship. ACT is the only state sponsoring this role. After extensive research, I realised that it's very difficult to find proof of job vacancies in ACT.

I stumbled upon a thread where a marketing specialist changed his job code to Project/ Program Administrator, and passed his skills assessment.

It seems that the definition of 511112 is pretty broad. IT managers, non-profit program managers and this marketing specialist are applying for this.

But all jobs would require a certain amount of coordination, isn't it?

Can I, with my proof of experience as "web editor" , qualify for this job code?

Can anyone share his/ her views on this?

Thanks very very much!


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

I got the Visa for this occupation.
You should simply compare your duties to those mentioned in th ANZSCO job code. In your case though, I highly doubt that there is a sufficient match. Project Administrator is a person who works in a project related environment. For example if you work as a Project Assistant (not secretary, directly reporting to the Project Manager) and your job content matches at least partly the tasks described in the job code you have good chances.
I don't know the details of the marketing guy, but maybe he worked in a marketing project context, so that he could justify the selection of this jobcode.
In a way you are right, the job code is general, but only industry-wise, not occupation (task) wise. So you can work in a project in any industry, but still it needs to match the tasks.


----------



## usherer (Sep 4, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> I got the Visa for this occupation.
> You should simply compare your duties to those mentioned in th ANZSCO job code. In your case though, I highly doubt that there is a sufficient match. Project Administrator is a person who works in a project related environment. For example if you work as a Project Assistant (not secretary, directly reporting to the Project Manager) and your job content matches at least partly the tasks described in the job code you have good chances.
> I don't know the details of the marketing guy, but maybe he worked in a marketing project context, so that he could justify the selection of this jobcode.
> In a way you are right, the job code is general, but only industry-wise, not occupation (task) wise. So you can work in a project in any industry, but still it needs to match the tasks.


thanks for the reply! As the Chinese saying goes, I'm as anxious as ants on a hot stove.

I've done many roles in my life, ranging from web editor to communications specialist. In my roles, I've needed to coordinate freelancers, monitor media coverage and project status. It sounds pretty similar to ANZSCO definition, but I'm as doubtful of this, as you are!

But you did say, if the job content matches partly, then chances are "good". Hm, you've got me there!


----------



## Kezzles (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm a HR specialist but I'm going for a reassessment under PA as most of my work is set around project work!


----------

